# Umbau Maschine keine CE-Kennzeichung nötig laut Interpretationspapier



## bernd81 (26 April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage:

Bei uns in der Firma haben wir mehrere ältere Maschinen die noch keine CE-Kennzeichnung besitzen.
Jetzt haben wir die Maschinen im Laufe der Jahre des öfteren umgebaut. 
Wir haben jetzt mehrere Angebote zur Durchführung einer CE-Kennzeichnung von externen Dienstleistungsfirmen. Die Anbieter lassen sich das natürlich gut bezahlen und des weiteren steckt ein nicht zu unterschätzender Zeitaufwand dahinter für die Beschaffung aller notwendigen Papiere wie Schaltpläne, Hydraulikpläne, Pneumatikpläne, Konstruktionszeichnungen usw. 

Jetzt zu meiner Frage im Intepretationspapier des BMA habe ich folgenden Text gefunden:

_„Dabei ist zunächst festzustellen ob es möglich ist, die Maschine mit einfachen trennenden__
Schutzeinrichtungen wieder in einen sicheren Zustand - d.h. das Risiko wird gegenüber dem__
ursprünglich sicheren Zustand nicht erhöht - zu bringen. Ist dies der Fall, kann die Veränderung__
im Allgemeinen als nicht wesentlich im Sinne des GSG angesehen werden. Andernfalls, ist eine__
weitergehende Einschätzung des Risikos vorzunehmen - s. hierzu DIN EN 1050 -.__ „
_Kann ich somit sagen wenn ich einen, in meinem Fall, Schutzzaun um die Gefährdung baue und somit einen sicheren Zustand der Maschine wiederherstelle muss ich auch keine CE-Kennzeichnung machen?
Natürlich würde ich den Schutzzaun nach den neusten Normen und Richtlinien gestalten.


Vielen Dank schon im vorraus und viele Grüße


----------



## Profilator (26 April 2012)

Hallo,

so siehts aus.


MfG


----------



## Safety (26 April 2012)

Hallo,
zunächst ist festzustellen ob die Vorhanden Maschine überhaupt den Mindestanforderungen der BetrSichV entspricht, danach ist zu bewerten ob eine wesentliche Veränderung vorliegt, dazu ist auch immer eine Risikobeurteilung bzw. Analyse notwendig.
Es ist also immer eine Beurteilung notwendig und auch alle Dokumente sind nachzuführen.
Es muss unteranderem auch eine Betriebsanleitung  vorhanden sein und natürlich auch eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung durchgeführt werden.

Also so einfach ist es dann doch nicht.


----------



## Klopfer (27 April 2012)

Jenau,

zwei Dinge sind zu tun. 

Erstens beurteilen ob eine "wesentliche Veränderung" im Sinne des ProdSichG vorliegt und somit ein erneutes Erstmaliges Inverkehrbringen vorliegt, also die Maschinenrichtlinie mit all ihrer Macht zuschlägt.

Unabhängig vom Ausgang der Beurteilung die IMMER eine Einzelfallbetrachung darstellt, müssen alle Umbauten dokumentiert werden. Abgesehen vom Richter, der womöglich mal fragt "Was haben Sie sich denn damals dabei gedacht, als Sie die Maschine "verbessert" haben" ist es verdammt übel für den Kollegen, der in ein paar Jahren einen Fehler suchen muss, wenn die Schaltpläne leider nicht mehr dem Schaltschrank entsprechen.

Und was die Beurteilung der "wesentlichen Veränderung" angeht, so hat sich gezeigt, dass insbesondere Änderungen der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung in der Regel zu einer wesentlichen Änderung führen können. Wenn die Maschine ein anderes Produkt be- oder verarbeitet; sie das schneller oder anders tut als ursprünglich vom Hersteller vorgesehen, dann liegt eine wesentliche Veränderung zumindest nahe. Es ist aber in jedem Fall individuell zu beurteilen und zu dokumentieren. Auch der Anbau (selbst konstruierter) Maschinen oder unvollständiger Maschinen kann eine solche Änderung darstellen.

Achja... man hüte sich vor Menschen, die durch die Lande ziehen und pauschale Beurteilungen abgeben. Aussagen wie "Das ist IMMER eine wesentliche Veränderung!" oder  "Das ist niemals eine wesentliche Veränderung!" sind nicht zielführend. Statt dessen muss die Art und der Umfang des Umbaus für den konkreten Fall beurteilt werden.

Und egal ob wesentlich oder nicht, die BetrSichV ist immer zu erfüllen.

Gruß Klopfer


----------



## bernd81 (27 April 2012)

Hallo,

mir ist schon klar das die BetrSichV zu erfüllen ist und wenn ich jetzt einen Schutzzaun drum rum baue dann wird das sicherlich auch alles dokumentiert (Schaltplan). Und ich werde auch den Schutzzaun nach den neuen Normen und Richtlinien konstruieren.

Mir geht es ja lediglich darum ob wir dann keine CE-Kennzeichnung benötigen. Das ist ja die Hauptarbeit die ganzen Berechnungen von alten Bauteilen wo es teilweise nicht mehr gibt oder es keine Werte gibt rauszusuchen.

Die Sicherheit wird sich nach diesem Umbau (Schutzzaun) auf jeden Fall um ein vielfaches erhöhen. Bis jetzt konnte der Bediener wesentlich einfacher an Gefahrenquellen kommen, wenn der Schutzzaun gebaut wird ist es auf jeden fall für den Bediener sicherer ohne das er wesentliche Nachteile hat.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Klopfer (27 April 2012)

Hallo Bernd,

diese Beurteilung von wegen "wesentliche Veränderung" zielt nicht darauf ab, jeden Umbau einer Alt-Maschine mit der Verpflichtung zur (erneuten) CE-Kennzeichnung zu ahnden. Insbesondere, wenn die Sicherheit der Maschine verbessert wird. Vielmehr sollte der kreative Maschinenbetreiber vor den Folgen seiner "Verbesserung" geschützt werden indem man ihn dazu zwingt, sich in Ruhe mit den Folgen seines Umbaus auseinanderzusetzen und ihm im Falle der wesentlichen Veränderung die Verpflichtungen des Inverkehrbringers aufzubürden. 

In der Regel stellen der Maschinensicherheit dienende Umbauten  KEINE wesentliche Veränderung (also keine erneute CE-Kennzeichnung) dar. Bei Änderung der Bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung wird es schon kritischer. Dennoch sollte der Umbau in jedem Fall schriftlich bewertet und dokumentiert werden.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## Blockmove (28 April 2012)

Klopfer schrieb:


> Dennoch sollte der Umbau in jedem Fall schriftlich bewertet und dokumentiert werden.



Gibt es eigentlich schon "Erfahrungen" was passiert, wenn diese Dokumentation fehlt?

Oder allgemeiner gefragt:

Einer der Hauptunterschiede zur alten MRL ist ja die Dokumentationspflicht.
Was passiert dem Konstrukteur und / oder Verantwortlichen bei einem Unfall des Anlagenbedieners wenn eben diese Dokumentation nicht vorhanden ist?
Gehen wir davon aus, dass die Anlage ordungsgemäß ausgeführt wurde und eben "nur" die schriftliche Doku fehlt?
Ist dies fahrlässig oder grob fahrlässig? Gibt es zivilrechtliche Folgen? Regressforderungen von der BG?

Hat hier schon jemand "praktische" Erfahrungen machen "dürfen"?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (28 April 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was passiert dem Konstrukteur und / oder Verantwortlichen bei einem Unfall des Anlagenbedieners wenn eben diese Dokumentation nicht vorhanden ist?
> Gehen wir davon aus, dass die Anlage ordungsgemäß ausgeführt wurde und eben "nur" die schriftliche Doku fehlt?
> Ist dies fahrlässig oder grob fahrlässig? Gibt es zivilrechtliche Folgen? Regressforderungen von der BG?



Hallo Dieter,

ich glaube (hoffe), daß das strafrechtlich nur relevant ist, wenn die fehlende Doku in der Unfallursachenkette
eine Rolle gespielt hat.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, wird die BG Probleme haben, Regressforderungen durchzusetzen.

Aber theoretisch ist vieles denkbar...

Erfahrungen habe ich Gott sei Dank nicht und das soll auch so bleiben.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## marksman83 (25 Januar 2013)

> Einer der Hauptunterschiede zur alten MRL ist ja die Dokumentationspflicht.
> Was passiert dem Konstrukteur und / oder Verantwortlichen bei einem Unfall des Anlagenbedieners wenn eben diese Dokumentation nicht vorhanden ist?
> Gehen wir davon aus, dass die Anlage ordungsgemäß ausgeführt wurde und eben "nur" die schriftliche Doku fehlt?
> Ist dies fahrlässig oder grob fahrlässig? Gibt es zivilrechtliche Folgen? Regressforderungen von der BG?



Grundsätzlich müssen alle Forderungen der MaschRL bzw. des ProdSG erfüllt werden, damit eine CE-kennzeichnung vorgenommen werden darf. Wird eine Maschine CE-gekennzeichnet obwohl sie nicht den Vorgaben der MaschRl entspricht, die notwendigen Dokumente fehlen; oder wird eine Maschine nicht CE-gekennzeichnet obwohl dies von Richtlinien (=Gestz) gefordert ist, so kann auch ohne Unfall folgendes passieren:

bekommt die Marktaufsicht (seit etwa 3 Jahren vorhanden) Wind davon (z.B. durch anonyme Hinweise, denen sie nachgehen MUSS!) dann kann diese Behörde bereits bei VERDACHT Strafen verhängen. :

- Fehlende Betriebsanleitng bei Auslieferung:  10.000€
- CE-kennzeichnung obwohl Maschine nicht Richtlinienkonform (z.B. keine Risikoanalyse vorhanden, interne Dokumentation lückenhaft): 50.000 €
- Gewinnabschöpfung, (d.h. die Kosteneinsparungen durch Nichterfüllung der Richtlinie wird abgeschätzt und von der Marktaufsicht abgeschöpft (z.B. keine Betriebsanleiteung -> etwa 10% vom Maschinenwert als Strafe!)
- Stilllegung baugleicher Maschinen beim Kunden, da keine Betriebserlaubnis mehr vorhanden ist.

Das ganze erfolgt ohne Gerichtsbeschluss und diese Behörde hat weitreichende Befugnisse hinsichtlich Durchsuchung, Konfiszierzung von Unterlagen etc....

Die oben genannten Sachen sind noch die harmlosen Dinge, denn wird eine Maschine CE-gekennzeichnet obwohl sie nicht den Vorgaben der MaschRl entspricht, die notwendigen Dokumente fehlen; oder wird eine Maschine nicht CE-gekennzeichnet obwohl dies von Richtlinien (=Gestz) gefordert ist, so wird dies als VORSATZ (und nicht nur Fahrlässigkeit) ausgelegt und man ist vollumfänglich in der Privathaftung wenn ein Unfall passiert!! Können die notwendigen Unterlagen (interne Dokumentation) auf Verlangen nicht vorgelegt werden, so ist der Vorsatz bereits erwiesen!! Es spielt dann eine untergeordnete (keine) Rolle ob die Nichteinhaltung von Vorschriften oder das Fehlen der Dokumente den Unfall verursacht hat!

Fehlende oder unberechtigte CE-Kennzeichnung = Vorsatz = keine Betriebserlaubnis für die Maschine!

HINWEIS: Ich bin kein Jurist und gebe hier nur die Inhalte meiner kürzlich besuchten, sehr umfangreichen Schulung bezüglich CE wieder!


----------



## stevenn (14 Juli 2015)

marksman83 schrieb:


> HINWEIS: Ich bin kein Jurist und gebe hier nur die Inhalte meiner kürzlich besuchten, sehr umfangreichen Schulung bezüglich CE wieder!



welche Schulung und von wem war das?


----------



## JesperMP (14 Juli 2015)

Aus Eintrag #1:


bernd81 schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Firma haben wir mehrere ältere Maschinen die noch keine CE-Kennzeichnung besitzen.


 Es handelt nicht um erneuten CE-Kennzeichnung.

Ich bin der Meinung das solange das keinen neuen Funktionalität hinzugefügt wird, und der Maschine wird in sein ursprünglichen Ort verwendet, dann ist kein CE-Kennzeichnung gefordert.
Dies bedeutet nicht das der Maschine gefährlich sein darf. Es bedeutet das die Verfahren von damals um der Maschine sicher zu machen, bestehen noch. (Jemand muss verantwortlich sein, Sicherheitmassnahmen müssen dokumentiert sein, Personal muss geschult sein, usw..)

Problem ist jetzt, was ist dann "keinen neuen Funktionalität" ?
Obwohl es (nach meiner Meinung) kein Forderung nach ein Risikobeurteilung gibt, dann ist es vielleicht dein einzigste Verfahren das man es dokumentieren kann, das man eine Risikobeurteilung vor der Änderung und eine Risikobeurteilung nach der Änderung macht. Wenn dann keine neue Risiki erscheint, dann gibt es keinen neuen Funktionalität.


----------



## HBL (14 Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen.

Das ganze Philosophieren, hätte, sollte, eventuell usw. bringt doch nicht viel.

Safety hat in seinem Beitrag alles über die angesprochene Thematik gesagt und erläutert.

Schöner Abend

Hans


----------



## stevenn (15 Juli 2015)

HBL schrieb:


> Das ganze Philosophieren, hätte, sollte, eventuell usw. bringt doch nicht viel.
> Safety hat in seinem Beitrag alles über die angesprochene Thematik gesagt und erläutert.



ich hab nur gefragt welcher Lehrgang das war


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juli 2015)

marksman83 schrieb:


> Können die notwendigen Unterlagen (interne Dokumentation) auf Verlangen nicht vorgelegt werden, so ist der Vorsatz bereits erwiesen!! Es spielt dann eine untergeordnete (keine) Rolle ob die Nichteinhaltung von Vorschriften oder das Fehlen der Dokumente den Unfall verursacht hat!



Diese Aussage ist aber - meines Wissens  - noch durch kein einziges Gerichtsurteil belegt, oder?
Was mir bekannt ist, ist dass bislang die Unfallursache durch Ermittlungsbehörden in Zusammenarbeit mit Sachverständigen untersucht wurde.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## marksman83 (28 Juli 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> welche Schulung und von wem war das?



Seminar Produktwissen - Produktnutzung, EU-Richtlinien und harmonisierte Normen
TU Chemnitz, Hr. Jochen Fischer, 
Wintersemester 12/13


----------



## Lazy (27 Oktober 2015)

Auch wenn hier schon einige Zeit Ruhe ist, hätte ich da auch noch eine Frage zu.
Folgende Situation:

Altmaschine mit Bj. z.B. 1990 wird überholt ca. 1997. Dabei kommt es zu einer wesentlichen Änderung im Sinne des aktuellen Interpretationspapieres vom 04/15 (kann man diese Bewertung heute eigentlich damit machen). 
Z.B. ein neues Risiko welches nicht durch Schutzeinrichtungen vermindert wurde, aber verhindert werden könnte.
Die Maschine leistet seit Jahren gute Dienste und keinen interessiert der technische Zustand - bis jetzt.

Um nun die Kosten gering zu halten und eine nicht-durchführbare CE abzuwenden, 
könnte man ja eine einfache Schutzeinrichtung anbringen, mit der das Risiko verhindert wird und alles weitere nach BetrSichV bewerten ???!


----------



## marksman83 (27 Oktober 2015)

Ich interpretiere das jetzt mal rein subjektiv aus dem Gefühl heraus:
Zunächst wäre sicherlich wichtig welche rechtlichen Bestimmungen zum Zeitpunkt des Umbaus gültig waren. Hieraus ergib sich ob es ggf. Bestandsschutz auf den Umbau gibt. 
Da eine Gefährdung, ohne die zugehörigen Schutzmaßnahmen, hinzu gekommen ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Modifikation nicht den damaligen Anforderungen genügt, die Maschine damit übrigens auch seit 97 keine Betriebserlaubnis mehr hätte.

Werden nun anno 2015 Schutzvorrichtungen nachgerüstet, ist ohnehin ein Sicherheitskonzept nebst Risikobeuteilung anzufertigen, da nach Maschinenrichtlinie nun wieder eine wesentliche Veränderung stattfindet. (das Hinzufügen einer Schutzvorrichtung würde ich als wesentliche Änderung interpretieren, gerade weil das Sicherheitskonzept der Maschine verändert wird. Dass die Maschine damit eigentlich nur sicherer gemacht wird, würde ich hier im Sinne des Gesetzes eher als sekundär betrachten.)

Kurz: Werden nun Sicherheitseinrichtungen nachgerüstet, handelt es sich um eine wesentliche Änderung gem. Maschinenrichtlinie. Es muss also eine Konformitätsbewertung durchgeführt werden. (meine Meinung, ohne Anspruch auf Gültigkeit). 

Gruß
*
BetrSichV § 10 Instandhaltung und Änderung von Arbeitsmitteln*
(5) Werden Änderungen an Arbeitsmitteln durchgeführt, gelten die Absätze 1 bis 3 entsprechend. Der Arbeitgeber hat sicherzustellen, dass die geänderten Arbeitsmittel die Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen nach § 5 Absatz 1 und 2 erfüllen. Bei Änderungen von Arbeitsmitteln hat der Arbeitgeber zu beurteilen, ob es sich um prüfpflichtige Änderungen handelt. Er hat auch zu beurteilen, ob er bei den Änderungen von Arbeitsmitteln Herstellerpflichten zu beachten hat, die sich aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften, insbesondere dem Produktsicherheitsgesetz oder einer Verordnung nach § 8 Absatz 1 des Produktsicherheitsgesetzes ergeben.


----------



## Lazy (27 Oktober 2015)

Danke schonmal.

Was ich vergessen habe Betreiber = Hersteller.

Das Nachrüsten bzw. Steigern der Sicherheit ist laut Interpretationspapier aber keine wesentliche Änderung.

1. Da die Maschine ja vor MRL gebaut wurde, fällt sie logischerweise nicht da rein.
2. Wesentliche Änderung 1997 nach *heutiger *Bewertung ( kann man das so sehn oder muss man nachträglich die ganzen alten Richtlinien durchwühlen)

_-> 2. Die Maschine ist nach der Veränderung ohne zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahmen 
nicht mehr sicher. Die neue Gefährdung oder das erhöhte Risiko *können *durch 
einfache Schutzeinrichtungen beseitigt oder zumindest hinreichend minimiert 
werden. 
  Es liegt keine wesentliche Veränderung vor. -> *Können, wurde aber nicht *-> Es liegt eine wesentliche Veränderung vor. 
_
3. Nachträgliches Nachrüsten von Schutzeinrichtungen - keine wesentliche Veränderung mehr ?! (Wer kann das Gegenteil beweisen)

_-> 2. Die Maschine ist nach der Veränderung ohne zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahmen 
nicht mehr sicher. Die neue Gefährdung oder das erhöhte Risiko können durch 
einfache Schutzeinrichtungen beseitigt oder zumindest hinreichend minimiert 
werden. 
  Es liegt keine wesentliche Veränderung vor. _

4. keine wesentliche Änderung 1997 -> keine MRL-> keine CE
5. Maschine nach Mindestanforderungen der BetrSichV sicherheitstechnisch ausstatten

Geld gespart und Maschine ist sicher ?!


----------



## marksman83 (27 Oktober 2015)

"_durch einfache Schutzeinrichtungen" - solange man nichts genaues über Maschine und Gefährdung weiß, wird das für Außenstehende kaum zu beurteilen sein. 
D.h. musst du in Steuerung und Sicherheitskonzept der Maschine eingrifen? -> Keine "einfache" Schutzeinrichtung.
Machst du ein Blech ran, dass man sich nicht die Finger einklemmen kann? -> "einfache Schutzeinrichtung, schade um meine Zeit!

Eine Risikobeurteilung, zumindest der aktuellen Gefährdung und deren Beseitigung, wird wohl in jedem Fall angebracht sein. 

Ich sage mal, die Schutzweinrichtung sollte auf jeden Fall so oder so angebracht werden! Versierte Firmen im Bereich CE haben einen Studensatz von z. T. etwa 80,-€, der bei solcherlei Problemstellungen sicher nich falsch angelegt wäre 

_


----------



## winnman (27 Oktober 2015)

Bitte helft mir mal auf die Sprünge:

CE muss ja nur sein wenn es um das "In Verkehr bringen" geht.

Eine Maschine die bei mir steht, von mir irgendwann umgebaut wurde, . . . wird ja von niemanden mehr in Verkehr gebracht. Wozu dann ein CE?


----------



## Tommi (28 Oktober 2015)

winnman schrieb:


> Bitte helft mir mal auf die Sprünge:
> 
> CE muss ja nur sein wenn es um das "In Verkehr bringen" geht.
> 
> Eine Maschine die bei mir steht, von mir irgendwann umgebaut wurde, . . . wird ja von niemanden mehr in Verkehr gebracht. Wozu dann ein CE?



muss man aber ggfs. machen... 

http://www.bmas.de/DE/Themen/Arbeit...r-wesentliche-veraenderung-von-maschinen.html

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## marksman83 (28 Oktober 2015)

*Inverkehrbringen *
Erstmalige entgeltliche oder unentgeltliche Bereitstellung eines unter die Richtlinie fallenden Produktes in der EU für den Vertrieb und/oder die Benutzung im Gebiet der Gemeinschaft.
Der Begriff Inverkehrbringen bezeichnet nur die erstmalige Bereitstellung eines Produkts in der EU, d.h. die RL gilt nur für neue, in der EU hergestellte Maschinen und die aus Drittländern importierten neuen und gebrauchten Maschinen. Dabei umfaßt die Bereitstellung sowohl die Überlassung eines Produktes als auch das Überlassungsangebot.


----------



## stevenn (16 November 2015)

richtig erstmalige Bereitstellung. Und wenn du eine wesentliche Änderung hast, dann hast du ein neues Produkt und stellst es deinen Mitarbeitern erstmalig Bereit.


----------



## TGötze (30 Januar 2017)

Hier ist auch eine ganz gute Entscheidungshilfe, wann eine wesentliche Änderung einer Maschine vorliegt:



(Quelle: Interpretationspapier zum Thema "Wesentliche Veränderung von Maschinen" des Bundesministerium für Arbeit und Soziales)

Viele Grüße
T. Götze
www.ce-kennzeichnung.online


----------

